

News: Java is dead? 9 million devs disagree - seminatore
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=63545

======
Sandman
Link to the original article: [http://zeroturnaround.com/blog/java-is-
dead-9-million-devs-d...](http://zeroturnaround.com/blog/java-is-
dead-9-million-devs-disagree/)

BTW, I recommend reading not only the article,but also the comments (on the
original article page). Personally, I really loved Peter Ashford's and Mateo
Bengualid's responses to Florian Boesch's comment.

------
AdrianRossouw
Java isn't remotely dead, but oracle being it's new corporate steward doesn't
really bode well for it's reputation among hackers.

A lot of points in the original article reference java IDEs to mitigate the
verbosity of the language. The fact that the only practical way to write java
code requires the use of eclipse and it's ilk is one of the language's biggest
failings in my opinion.

I don't think the web would be nearly as accessible to develop for if
necessitated the use of dreamweaver (or whatever) to be able to build
anything.

------
lightblade
"...creating a “Hello Guestbook” type of application in Java is a simple,
10-minute affair."

Lol, no..

10 is the time it takes to configure your develop environment before you even
start. Java isnt dead. While this is true, it is also an incredibly
unproductive language. There are tons of boilerplate code that needs to be
generated.

But it another way, the JVM ecosystem is alive and thriving through varies
other dynamic language built to run on JVM. But the language itself is on the
decline.

~~~
Sandman
Could you elaborate on what you mean by "configuring the IDE"? I never had to
configure Eclipse in any way to start a new project. I don't have much
experience with NetBeans or IDEA, but I sincerely doubt that you need to do
any special configuration before you can start a new project there either. If
you're talking about workspace preferences, then you should know that these
can be imported, so again, no complicated configuration is really needed.

~~~
lightblade
By configuring, I don't just mean the IDE.

Generally, it's about setting up the project structure, writing your
configuration XML, and fetching all the dependencies libraries. Usually, this
involves the writing of Maven or Ant XML files, and generating the project
from it. Sometimes, the IDE chokes and you have do it all be hand. Eclipse is
notorious for having their plugins conflicting with each other. I switched
from Eclipse to IntelliJ for that very reason.

A lot of the modern programming languages offers package managers that
dramatically improves this process. The only thing that Java has is Maven..and
Maven pom files aren't just simple dependency management.

------
electic
The 9 million number seems a bit inflated to me. Either way, Java is widely
used in many major open source projects so I doubt calling it "dead" is
appropriate.

That being said, Java is a bit heavy on the resources. It takes 20 percent
more hardware to run a Java product than it does C++. Wish it could be far
more performance driven.

~~~
EiZei
Seeing that language platforms that perform way worse than Java are the
currently the hot stuff I fail to see how a mere 20% performance penalty is
the thing that is holding Java back.

------
overgard
Java isn't dead, it's just widely considered to be uncool. I realize "cool"
might not be a good metric for evaluating languages; but that's where
mindshare comes from. Java is a boring language often used in boring contexts
mostly by people trying to make a safe choice. This is not the kind of thing
that appeals to hackers.

------
jzoidberg
The JVM is a absolute dream to work with. We run it on a multi node Cassandra
EC2 cluster and on tiny embedded devices. And develop for both those platforms
on OS X.

Java the language is optional - it is simply the lowest common denominator on
the JVM.

------
Scriptor
Is anyone noteworthy saying that Java is dead, anyone providing good arguments
for it? Otherwise this seems to be arguing against a straw man.

